# Was habt ihr auf der Gamescom abgestaubt ?



## Webstyler (21. August 2009)

Hallo liebe Community mich würde mal interessieren was ihr so an teilen auf der Gamescom für lau bekommen habt. Vielelicht habt ihr nen Quiz gewonnen dort oder es gab nen T-Shirt für lau.

Jedes Detail zählt für mich, ich selber fahre erst Sonntag hin und wollte schon mal abchecken wo die spendabelen unter den herstellen sitzen.

Nunja ich will natürlich nicht nur zum Abstauben hin aber warum nicht was gratis mitnehmen. 

Danke im vorraus .

MfG

Webstyler


----------



## Steff456 (21. August 2009)

Paar T-Shirts und noch andere kleine Goodies.. also viel wirst du wohl nicht bekommen, da man schon viel Glück braucht um eine Maus/Mauspad/Grafikkarte zu gewinnen.

Aber irgendwann muss man ja mal Glück haben 

Mein Kumpel hat beim PCGH Quiz ein Headset im Wert von 269 Euro gewonnen. Damit hat er die nächsten 5 jahre Fahrt zur Gamescom schon wieder drin!


----------



## FeuRenard (22. August 2009)

Das hochwertigste vorweg: Colin McR.. (?) Dirt (Vollversion von MSI) am Computec Stand.
Dann halt diese Überraschung für die Abonnenten, die den Zettel ausfüllen (ich verrate mal nicht, was das ist , die welt is es aber nicht...)
Diverse Broschüren (z.B. über Nanosuit 2 (Crysis) oder die USK-Einstufungen )
Zwei Schlüsselbänder (PES 2009 und PS3)
Bundeswehr-Kugelschreiber (macht nen hochwertigen Eindruck )
Rockstar Aufkleber
und n Fähnchen von Blur

Das sind aber alles keine Gewinne, sondern das ist halt alles was ich mitgebracht hab. Konnte man sich teilweise selbst nehmen oder es wurde verteilt. also nix besonderes bei mir.


----------



## Falcony6886 (22. August 2009)

Hab' da schon ne Menge abgestaubt! 

Schlüsselbänder von Gamestar, Blizzard und Pearl. Ein aufblasbares Schwert von Dragon Age. Einen Star Wars Comic von "The Old Republic", der einem die Wartezeit erleichtert. Ein Mousepad von der RPC. 3x Colin McRae Dirt , die nächste Lan-Party ist also versorgt. 14-Tage Testversion von Herr der Ringe Online. Spellforce 2 Vollversion am Palit Stand. 2x die PCGH 09/2009. Gamestar XL, Die Sims Magazin. Die aktuelle Chip. Eine MSI-Figur, einen Brütal Legend Handyanhänger, einen Beatles Rockband Aufkleber sowie die Sims 3 Preview Version.

Mein Hauptgewinn war aber das Telefunken "SoundYou Mobile" während der PCGH OC-Show! 

Insgesamt also 14 Euro Eintritt für zwei Tage gezahlt und mit Sicherheit Goodies im Wert von 100 Euro mit nach Hause genommen! Der Ausflug hat sich also gelohnt! 

Zudem gibt es bis einschließlich Montag bei Saturn in Köln alle EA-Spiele zum halben Preis, also 50% reduziert und für 19,99 Euro konnte ich die Sims 3 Collectors-Edition nicht stehen lassen! 

Leider gilt dieses Angebot aber nicht für die Classic-Serie - wobei wir uns schon auf Battlefield 2 Complete für 15 Euro gefreut hatten... 

Achso, vor allem sollte man aber den Hauptgewinn - ein multifunktionales "Lüftergitter" von Scythe - nicht vergessen, welches ihr euch während der PCGH OC-Show abholen könnt! Dort könnt ihr euch dann mal von Henner aufklären lassen, wozu so ein Lüftergitter gut ist!!!


----------



## zuogolpon (22. August 2009)

Hier mal mein Eindruck.

Ohne Worte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde mal behaupten: Super werbegag von Rockstar. Überall kleben die Aufkleber auf der Messe.
Sagt man den R*Leuten da: Darf ich ein paar haben?
Geben sie dir gleich 20 Stück.
Die Rückseite meiner Dinovo edge wird nun von Sapphire und R* geschmückt.
Achso, das Presseband ist sehr nützlich, man wird höufig vorgelassen, auch wenn man keinen Pressepass darin hat.

Neben Broschüren bleibt abzuwarten was bei den Gewinnspielen bei herausspringt. ^^

MfG
Z


----------



## ole88 (22. August 2009)

soso man wird immer vorgelassen?


----------



## Jokar (23. August 2009)

Mal was zum ABO-Gutschein der PCGH!!!

Der Gutschein is voll was führ´n A....! Ein lächerliches "VFB Stuttgart Gamepad für die PS2" hat man bekommen...von wegen ne "fette Geschenktüte"..... ich bin total enttäuscht!!!! Ich werde mir kein ABO mehr der PCGH kaufen.....bähhh


----------



## moddingfreaX (23. August 2009)

Ich war zwar nicht da  um irgendwas abzustauben, aber was ich in die Hand gedrückt bekommen habe ohne vor irgendwelchen Ständen Markennamen zu tanzen  hab ich natürlich genommen.
Und so kam es dann zu einer Playstation- und einer com!- Zeitschrift, sowie diesem super Nanosuite 2 Heftchen (Ok, das lag da einfach rum aber ich fand das klasse ):
Großes Lob an Asus: Mit Abstand der beste Stand überhaupt!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. August 2009)

Jokar schrieb:


> Mal was zum ABO-Gutschein der PCGH!!!
> 
> Der Gutschein is voll was führ´n A....! Ein lächerliches "VFB Stuttgart Gamepad für die PS2" hat man bekommen...von wegen ne "fette Geschenktüte"..... ich bin total enttäuscht!!!! Ich werde mir kein ABO mehr der PCGH kaufen.....bähhh




Wie oft willst du uns deinen unmut noch kundtun?
Du musst nicht in jedem Gamescom thread den Unsinn posten


----------



## Jami (23. August 2009)

Ähm, also ich hab diverse Schlüsselanhänger, eine NCSOFT-Tüte, ColinMCRae-DiRT, eine Razer Lachesis (Ich als Benchmarkexperte bedank mich mal ganz herzlich bei Henner Schröder )
ein Headset von Hama, ein Aion-T-Shirt. Ein Presseband samt Presseausweis hatte ich auch ( da lohnt sich der Nebenjob endlich mal), man wird wirklich ab und zu vorgelassen, bekommt Essensvergünstigungen und ein Blaues-Bändchen mit 15, aber erst nach vorzeigen des Presseausweises


----------



## zeroz (23. August 2009)

Nette kleine Geschenke, nen paar T-Shirt's, Keyholder, Spiele u.a Dirt, RoM, BBO usw.. Kuli's natürlich sehr viel und Coole Fotos mit Schönheiten *g*, der PCGH Crew, Klaas von Viva, ehemaligen GIGA Moderatoren.

Das Besondere mein Neffe hat durch viel Glück wenn man das so nennen darf 4 GB Arbeitsspeicher von Corsair gewonnen. Freut mich für Ihn.

Grüße Oz


----------



## TwilightAngel (23. August 2009)

@Jami: weißes oder schwarzes Aion-Shirt? verkaufst dus? 

Eigene "Ausbeute": Aion-Tüte+Schlüsselband, Bäm-Shirt in XXXL von der PCGH-Abo-Aktion (), n Man of War Red Tide Poster und Armband. Hätt ja gern n weißes Aion-Shirt gehabt, aber wenn man nich so groß ist doof.


----------



## exa (23. August 2009)

ich glaube eine schöne überraschung für die pcgh abo leute wäre zb ein edelstahl schlüsselanhänger mit pcgh logo gewesen zb

oder eben ein lüftergitter pcgh edition, oder ein usb stick pcgh edition, oder oder oder was für den PC eben, was nicht jeder hat

warum war die redaktion da so unkreativ???


----------



## JackTheTripper (24. August 2009)

Hmm also habe so einiges mit nem Kolegen abgestaubt

zusammen:
ne dofus tasche, nen boxenset von Hama (hab mal geschaut kostet 40 eus)
reihenweise games, und allein beim Pcgh Stand, nen T-shirt von Call of Juarez 2x den Hauptpreis des Tages die wundervollen Lüftergitter, nen Razer mouspad und Sammelfiguren ect..

also hat sich das gelohnt :) 

Jedoch teile ich die meinung der trennung. Wenn ich alleine sehe was Razer für ein teilweise nicht jugendfreies scenario abgezogen hat muss ich schon sagen bissel too mutch.

außerdem muss ich dazu sagen, das ich bis heute keine so kompetente und super nette Truppe erlebt habe wie die jungs der pcgh. Danke nochmal an Daniel, Marc und Oliver für die super gespräche und beratung.
und Henner`s moderationstalent war erste Sahne "Hail to the Lüftergitter Bayby"


----------



## Equilibrium (24. August 2009)

600€+ plus Spesen.


----------



## Lexx (24. August 2009)

Was habt ihr auf der Gamescom abgestaubt ?

Forum für Putzfrauen und -männer.. ?


----------



## Equilibrium (24. August 2009)

Lexx schrieb:


> Was habt ihr auf der Gamescom abgestaubt ?
> 
> Forum für Putzfrauen und -männer.. ?


 
Falls Du mich damit gemeint hast,kannst es Dir kneifen!..ich war nämlich im Auftrag von EA dort.


----------



## darkfabel (24. August 2009)

Websytler und ich waren zusammen da ich habe schlüsselbänder und 2 t-shirts von aion ein Weißes und ein Schwarzes!

usw.


----------



## Webstyler (24. August 2009)

So habe gestern mal meinen Rucksack noch entleert und folgendes abgestaubt.

Shirts von Nintendo ( 1x ), Ncsoft ( 1x), Guildwars ( 1x ) , Aion weiss ( 2x), Aion schwarz ( 4x )

Schlüsselbänder von Aion, Razor, esports, sennheiser, blizzard, Nintendo

Frisbee von Nintendo

Die Games Dirt( 3x ) und noch so eins
Kaspersky 2010 ( 30Tage lizenz)
Handysocken mit Band von Norten und ohne Label
Kataloge in Massen
Kugelschreiber glaube so 10 Stück
Tragetasche von Aion mit Karte des Games, durch Zufall habe ich nen HEadphone von denen in der Tasche gefunden woher das teil stammt keine Ahnung hab keins direkt bekommen


----------



## majorguns (25. August 2009)

Also ich habe folgende Sachen mit nach Hause gebracht:
- 4 EA Sports T-Shirts
- 7 aufblasbare Schwerter
- eine MSI Figur
- 3 Verschiedene Schlüsselbänder
- jeweils einen Kuli von G-Data und Norton
- ein Plektron von GH 5
- 5 Schweißbänder von Lego Rock Band
- Norton Handytasche
- Nemo 2006 Bildschirmschoner
- Diverse Demos
- ganz viele Rockstar aufkleber 
-uvm......

War schon recht gute Beute


----------



## teurorist (31. August 2009)

1 4870 den rest kp entsorgt ! 

aber die karte ist mörder 955 gpu takt air am3 die bete meiner 4


----------



## Nemesis (1. September 2009)

teurorist schrieb:


> aber die karte ist mörder 955 gpu takt air am3 die bete meiner 4


 
und was heißt das auf deutsch????


----------



## iNcurabLe_ (1. September 2009)

HD4770 von ASUS und ne Menge Shirts, Zeitschriften und AUFKLEBER. Die letzten Jahre GamesConvention waren für mich eher erfolglos. Aber dieses Mal wurde mir das ganze Zeug ja fast aufgedrängt (ja, ich übetreibe).  Und sogar die Möglichkeit, mal schnell was zu spielen (nein, starcraft oder diablo habe ich mir NICHT angetan), bestand. Vielleicht hätte ich auch die Jahre zuvor immer schon Donnerstag+Freitag da sein sollen. SOOO schön leer. Und Kompliment nochmal an die koelnmesse für die fantastische Klimatisierung. Die Anreise aus Berlin hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## superman1989 (7. September 2009)

waren die grakas zum gewinnen oder wie hat man die .... erhalten?


----------



## Lexx (7. September 2009)

superman1989 schrieb:


> waren die grakas zum gewinnen oder wie hat man die .... erhalten?


na, abgestaubt..


----------

